# Good place to buy on the net?



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

Guys I'm thinking about making the plunge into ISOMs and am looking for a good legit online source. Oh, and inexpensive is nice also. Was looking at oops and oops Any opinions of these two places, and are there better out there? I've never smoked an ISOM before so I was thinking of ordering some Monte #2s, or Bolivar Coronas Gigantes based on reviews here. Plus they're around the size I prefer. Any suggestions would be great, and as always thanks!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

PM sent.

Good Luck in your quest.


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks Mo, I appreciate the info!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*cubans*

PM sent.

-enjoy


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Don't know about that particular shop (oops), but any site that has 100% Authentic Cuban Cigars written over an Altadis US Upmann would have me scratching my head


----------



## Jackal99a (Dec 6, 2005)

i too am looking at oops only cause they are in the grand caymens and have 3 stores. I will be taking a cruise out there to check them out. I also sent email to the HABANOS distributor that would be responsible for them. But who out their is a good reputable dealer of the cubanos.... I need some PM also


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Habana Mike said:


> Don't know about that particular shop (oops), but any site that has 100% Authentic Cuban Cigars written over an Altadis US Upmann would have me scratching my head


i don't have any personal experience with oops, but there's a huge discussion in the WTB/WTS forum about it..
confuses me a little..

edit: just noticed this thread was brought back to life from the ice age.. jeebus.. my bad..


----------



## Jackal99a (Dec 6, 2005)

I need some PM guys on what sites sell authentic cubanos


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

before someone else chews you out, better to check this thread..

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370

get to know people and let people get to know you first.. the slope will always be around for you to take the plunge


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

sirxlaughs said:


> before someone else chews you out, better to check this thread..
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370
> 
> get to know people and let people get to know you first.. the slope will always be around for you to take the plunge


wise words...
and some wise words from me-
Stay away all you people who feel shaky.
the slope sucks,
once you slide down it there is no coming back up...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

sirxlaughs said:


> before someone else chews you out, better to check this thread..
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370
> 
> get to know people and let people get to know you first.. the slope will always be around for you to take the plunge


:tpd: Good advice. That's all i'm gonna say


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

For friggin's sake guys! Get to know the rules!!! It doesn't cost anything but time and tact!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Umm, could a mod edit out the repeated posting of sources in this thread?
this thread has broken more rules than I seen in a long time!

Paul


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

PaulMac said:


> Umm, could a mod edit out the repeated posting of sources in this thread?
> this thread has broken more rules than I seen in a long time!
> 
> Paul


:tpd:


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

done


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm surprised to see how civil people have been on this request 

Not that I endorse chewing guys out for mistakes, but this one is about as blatant as you can get. I think he understands now, so no need to bury him.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Jackal99a said:


> I need some PM guys on what sites sell authentic cubanos


don't we all.

actually, you were sent 2 emails when you registered with clubstogie that had the "3 simple rules" written inside the emails...
i guess you didn't read them?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks poker


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

IHT said:


> don't we all.
> 
> actually, you were sent 2 emails when you registered with clubstogie that had the "3 simple rules" written inside the emails...
> i guess you didn't read them?


hey greg, do you know where i can buy some good cuban cigars? 
:fu

just kidding.
thanks for cleaning this up mods.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jackal99a said:


> I need some PM guys on what sites sell authentic cubanos


You're not talkin over a cell phone are you? PRANK CALL!!! PRANK CALL!!! DON'T EVER CALL THIS NUMBER AGAIN!!!!! ..That was for all you Pulp Fiction Fans....


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I was about to post the same as everyone else, But did anyone look at the original post date?

Ron


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I was about to post the same as everyone else, But did anyone look at the original post date?
> 
> Ron


Now that's funny  I completely missed that!

I wasn't surprised to see who dug up this treasure of a thread from the grave - Jackal (who has already asked at least 3 times in other threads this very same question).

Good catch, Ron!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Jackal99a said:


> I need some PM guys on what sites sell authentic cubanos


:BS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone know where I can buy some good Cuban meat?


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy some good Cuban meat?


:r Now that's too funny

CBF


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Another thread from the dead :r I checked out "oops" and ....... well I'll just let everyone fill in their own joke. Nice edit Poker :r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

King Cat said:


> pm sent


You been holding out on me? I've been looking for some beef and pork with some age on it. Ribs at the top of the list.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

kvm said:


> You been holding out on me? I've been looking for some beef and pork with some age on it. Ribs at the top of the list.


Nah, I never got any PM...he's just a big tease.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry icehog, after a little more thought, I decided not to divulge my source - not even to a long timer like yourself. 

You gotta earn my trust before I hand out a source like that.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I know where you can get some meat. Cheap and Easy.:al


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Moglman said:


> For friggin's sake guys! Get to know the rules!!! It doesn't cost anything but time and tact!


:tpd:


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

King Cat said:


> Sorry icehog, after a little more thought, I decided not to divulge my source - not even to a long timer like yourself.
> 
> You gotta earn my trust before I hand out a source like that.


What are you a Public Service Announcement?:r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ClubStogie said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to poker again.


God I hate it when they say that


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

t'kay said:


> I know where you can get some meat. Cheap and Easy.:al


I believe its called a strip joint


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy some good Cuban meat?


Hey Hog I got your cuban meat. Pm me if interested


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nely said:


> Hey Hog I got your cuban meat. Pm me if interested


her we go again...



BrokebackIcehog said:


> I wish I could quit you, Nely!


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

Actually 'ooops' sells fakes. If you want some real ISOMs(that's code for Cubans), then order from 'crap my bad', 'I'm with stupid', and 'has anyone seens my shoes'.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

awhitaker said:


> Actually 'ooops' sells fakes. If you want some real ISOMs(that's code for Cubans), then order from 'crap my bad', 'I'm with stupid', and 'has anyone seens my shoes'.


LMFAO... way to go gorillas, you educated him without chewing him out...


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

This dude has BIG BALLS!

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Darn I'm too late to find out which site oops really was. Drat!
Double drat in fact!
:hn


----------

